# Time to refill co2 tank?



## JRJ

How low do you let the pressure get before getting your tank refilled? I have a 10 lb tank and I'm using a JBJ regulator which came with no instructions. I just added a dual manifold so I'm going to be using gas 2X as fast. The supply side gauge currently shows about 500 lbs./sq. inch or 40 kg/sq. cm, if I'm reading it right. This also makes me wonder how full they're supposed to be when you get them filled?

Hoping I don't dump gas into my tank and kill 35 or 40 fish.

-Russ


----------



## MatPat

I use JBJ regulators and I run my cylinders until the bubble counter quits bubbling! I don't think any of my JBJ Regulators came with instruction either. The first one gave me the website address and from there I downloaded some instructions. 

I know folks out there talk about the "end of tank dump" but with a needle valve, I have yet to experience it. The needle valve seems to regulate end of tank dump. On the last tank I finished, I notice that the bubble count became a bit erratic on the last day of the tank. The left guage read zero so it should have been empty according to the guages. The bubbles had slowed versus speeing up which would indicate to me a lack of pressure in the tank. I think the needle valve did it's job


----------



## JRJ

Thank you Matt! You should start an aquatic plant tech support business.

-Russ


----------



## MatPat

JRJ said:


> Thank you Matt! You should start an aquatic plant tech support business.


I don't know, it sounds too much like work


----------

